# Brand new car incoming - recommend a detailer in beds/herts



## champ222

Hi all

I haven't been here for ages. i used to have a BMW that i loved cleaning, and spent many a weekend polishing etc.

Ive since been driving an Alfa Romeo Mito, and it hasnt been washed in over a year. House purchase and two kids, mean i just dont have the time.

I have ordered a brand new Alfa Giulia Veloce, and it'll be here in March (very excited).

With all the will in the world, i'm never going to have time to keep it clean, let alone polished up.

So i want to find a detailer near me that can give the car its initial treatment (ceramic coating is it?) and to maintain it. 

so can anyone recommend someone in my area? what sort of service/products should i be looking at, for the initial treatment?

I'm in Biggleswade in Bedfordshire, right on the A1, and i work fairly local near bedford.

Sorry if this is in the wrong section.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## detailR

I can help you with a new car detail with Ceramic Pro coatings 

I'm over in Milton Keynes. Only around 40 minutes away.


----------



## webbmeister

Www.unique-detail.co.u, located in Dunstable


----------



## zxrsteve

Speak to Andy at Unique Detail. Done a lovely job on my Abarth :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Without a doubt, i would want the car coated throughout for the best start


----------



## Gleammachine

Andy at Unique Detail would be my recommendation, highly respected and a wealth of experience.


----------



## unique detail

zxrsteve said:


> Speak to Andy at Unique Detail. Done a lovely job on my Abarth :thumb:


Thanks Steve :thumb:


----------



## champ222

ok guys, it seems i set my sights far too high here.

there is no way i can justify spending £375 to clean a brand new car, and then £300+ for a ceramic coating.

I'm not saying it isnt worth it, and that the results wouldnt be amazing, but its not for me.

having thought about it for a few days, i'm looking for a mobile valet service that will come to my home/work that knows what they are doing, and has a good reputation. Can anyone recommend someone?

thanks guys, apologies for the confusion and time wasted.


----------



## Derekh929

Thing is 90% of the finish will come from the prep ie full decon and 1 stage machine polish, and just watch you don't pay someone to ceramic coat without the prep as that for me would be a waste of money:thumb:


----------



## DimitriUK

champ222 said:


> ok guys, it seems i set my sights far too high here.
> 
> there is no way i can justify spending £375 to clean a brand new car, and then £300+ for a ceramic coating.
> 
> I'm not saying it isnt worth it, and that the results wouldnt be amazing, but its not for me.
> 
> having thought about it for a few days, i'm looking for a mobile valet service that will come to my home/work that knows what they are doing, and has a good reputation. Can anyone recommend someone?
> 
> thanks guys, apologies for the confusion and time wasted.


well there are many things that we cannot justify in life but if you think is expensive why you are not doing it yourself?


----------



## chongo

So you want it done on the cheap 

If you decide to go down that route (home visit) then I strongly advise not to get it ceramic coated outside. This in my eyes needs to be done in a controlled clean environment which mostly can be found at a professional detailers unit like Unique detail as mentioned above :wave:


----------



## IAMDDB

I’m in the same boat. Having watched a lot of videos I’ve convinced myself my new car is going to be in bad condition so I’m budgeting around £1000 to have it properly detailed on arrival and a decent coating applied. It’s a lot but then I’m spending a lot (to me) on the car in the first place so I want it to be right.


----------



## champ222

I'm going to skip the ceramic coating i think. As you say, it needs to be done in an ideal environment.

I'm sure the paintwork will look good enough to my eyes when it arrives, but if it "needs" £400 of cleaning before applying a ceramic coating, then, because i'm not looking to have it "done on the cheap", i'll simply not bother. I understand that there is prep needed before the coating, not trying to dispute that. its the New car cleaning cost that i cant justify.

The fact is, i dont have time to clean it myself. I'd love to, but i dont have time. I have a long list of other hobbies that i dont have time to do either, and they would come ahead of cleaning the car. So i just need a Valeter to do the cleaning for me. 

With my old car, before the house and kids, i cleaned it often, i used Zaino products, and it looked great. Happy to do the same with this car... clean, polish etc, i just need someone to do the cleaning for me.

I realise that this is a detailing forum, so perhaps i'm in the wrong place, but i got a lot of great info back in the day, so this seemed like the best place to ask.

I should have done some more research on pricing of ceramic coating before my original post.


----------



## petebak

If you want the job to be done properly then you do need to spend the money.
yes I can understand budgets are tight, but you have to weigh up the outlay against longevity of appearance, once it is coated, as long as you wash her correctly,i.e 2 bucket method and good quality products, then it will maintain its finish.
people go wrong by wanting the best without being prepared to pay for the best.

Just my thoughts guys


----------



## unique detail

chongo said:


> So you want it done on the cheap
> 
> If you decide to go down that route (home visit) then I strongly advise not to get it ceramic coated outside. This in my eyes needs to be done in a controlled clean environment which mostly can be found at a professional detailers unit like Unique detail as mentioned above :wave:


Thanks Chongo appreciated, unfortunately its my quote the guy is refering too :thumb:


----------

